# Pacific Carryme



## urbanfatboy (26 Jul 2010)

Anyone tried one?


----------



## Arch (28 Jul 2010)

Yes, briefly. We had one reviewed in Velo Vision a while back. As I remember the opinion was that it was pretty capable, for what it was. Best to avoid potholes of course, with tiny wheels, but not at all bad. 

Way better than the Sinclair A-bike, but then so is cholera.


----------



## urbanfatboy (29 Jul 2010)

Arch said:


> Yes, briefly. We had one reviewed in Velo Vision a while back. As I remember the opinion was that it was pretty capable, for what it was. Best to avoid potholes of course, with tiny wheels, but not at all bad.
> 
> Way better than the Sinclair A-bike, but then so is cholera.



Excellent, thanks for this. Was considering it but there are none to be had second-hand. I got a Smart Bike (know them?) also with 8" wheels, and it's ok, but not for using as proper bike in any way. The carryme would need to be a lot better.


----------



## Arch (29 Jul 2010)

urbanfatboy said:


> Excellent, thanks for this. Was considering it but there are none to be had second-hand. I got a Smart Bike (know them?) also with 8" wheels, and it's ok, but not for using as proper bike in any way. The carryme would need to be a lot better.



Yeah, I just checked, the conclusion was pretty positive, assuming short hops and needing to take it on public transport and so on. Do check the suggested height and weight limits - although our Editor was over them, he'd not want to suggest anyone exceeded them regularly.


----------

